# What shoes!



## CalllyH (27 July 2012)

Are you taking to wear tommorow? It seems to hot to be in durbarrys from seven in the morning. Was thinking just flip flops!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Trainers? Flip flops give your feet no support so you'll get very achey feet. You may also get rubs and dirty feet etc.


----------



## Thistle (27 July 2012)

Trainers, wouldn't want to wear flip flops in a crowd.


----------



## Tillypup (27 July 2012)

I'm probably going to wear my "old lady" Hotter shoes. v v comfy!


----------



## Goya (27 July 2012)

When I was there yesterday the going is fantastic-no need for wellies etc.
Mind you who knows what the weather will do between now and then.


----------



## Capriole (27 July 2012)

Id go for comfy, you can wear all day, type shoes. Wouldnt want to be wearing flip flops in a crowd (not vvery comfy either). Trainers sounds like a good compromise. Maybe take you flip flops in you bag for when youre there and if it gets blazing hot and change into them for a while.


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

My Ariats , comfy , water proof and I don't mine wearing them with my shorts.


----------



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

My Ariat Mules (the trainer kind).  they are soooo comfortable but not as hot as normal trainers


----------



## CalllyH (27 July 2012)

I live in flip flops though and used to wearing them in a very crowded pub! 

however have been and brought some very cheap plimsoles from primark - if they get trashed it doesnt matter and a bit more support than flip flops 

I cant face 12 hours in durbarry type boots on the tube etc and in this heat! theres just no need.  we are on the count for how many people turn up in durbarrays and jodphurs!


----------

